# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Guess the ethnicity of these men

## Angela

Now, don't anybody cheat! :)

----------


## Mordred

Is it the same guy in all pictures? 

EDIT: What's the point of cheating, that would spoil the whole fun. 


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

> Is it the same guy in all pictures? 
> 
> EDIT: What's the point of cheating, that would spoil the whole fun. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Indeed it would.

They're all different men.

The first one is of a different generation than the others, although now I think you could say middle aged.

----------


## Mordred

> Indeed it would.
> 
> They're all different men.


Thanks. 
A first and quck bet, may change a bit when I see other answers that could be of value.

1. Good looking guy, looks almost like Elvis P. My guess is French or Italian. Maybe Spanish a bit. 

2. Ukrainian. Jewish? 

3. German.

4. Dutch or German. He looks like James Garner. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Angela

Thanks Mordred. I'll wait for some more guesses before revealing.

----------


## Duarte

The first is British and the others are Italian or Iberian.

----------


## Mordred

> The first is British and the others are Italian or Iberian.


Duarte, I was thinking British as well on the first one but his marked eyebrows made me hesitant. 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------


## Duarte

> Duarte, I was thinking British as well on the first one but his marked eyebrows made me hesitant. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


 :Good Job:  Thick eyebrows. Maybe it's just an individual trait, I don't know.

----------


## Mordred

> Thick eyebrows. Maybe it's just an individual trait, I don't know.


Hehe, I know I'm just generalizing, but that was what struck me. Of course British can have them also. 

Sent from my SM-T865 using Tapatalk

----------


## Joey37

Yeah, us of northwestern European descent can have thick eyebrows, like my maternal grandfather, whose ancestors all came from England except for his fifth great-grandfather Hans Matteson (Madsen) from Denmark. Now I'm going to say the first guy is French, the middle two are Iberian (Spanish/Portuguese), and the last one is Italian.

----------


## Regio X

@Duarte
The last one is Tarcísio Meira. ah ah

----------


## Duarte

> @Duarte
> The last one is Tarcísio Meira. ah ah


 :Good Job: lol.  :Good Job:  I agree. Only the nose does not match, I think :Thinking:

----------


## Angela

^^Odd. I think he has a very Amerindian look, particularly as he got older; maybe a little SSA through the nose area too.

----------


## Duarte

> ^^Odd. I think he has a very Amerindian look, particularly as he got older; maybe a little SSA through the nose area too.


I agree  :Good Job:

----------


## Angela

I'm afraid you didn't get them, Mordred

Number 2 is my mother's maternal uncle, from the Lunigiana. If I remember correctly, Moesan thought he had a bit of an "eastern" hunter gatherer kind of strain, so Ukrainian would, rather coincidentally,fit. :)

Number 3 is my mother's first cousin. When I've posted him before people thought he looked a bit French, a bit like a Mitterand type.

Number 4 is my father's distant cousin from the Apennine Alps. I posted him in my phenotype thread for the Apennines.

Number 1 is also my relative, but only through marriage. He is a cousin in law of completely Swiss German descent.

I used to think he looked like Elvis too. :)

----------


## Duarte

Beautiful family, Angela. Congratulations.

----------


## Duarte

> Beautiful family, Angela. Congratulations.


See Tancisio Meira in 60’s

----------


## Angela

> Beautiful family, Angela. Congratulations.


As always you're being too complimentary. My mother's uncle was an extraordinary man whom I adored, but he was not particularly attractive, which is, of course, much less important.

It was my father whom I thought was really handsome, even in his mid 30's, having lost half his hair, and having had his nose broken for him. :)



He was the very devil with women until he settled down with my mother, notorious really. It was only as a middle aged woman that I got to hear some of the stories. 

One of them is that while working as chief of munitions for a French firm working in the Alps he had a lady friend in Monte Carlo. Every six weeks he would get a week's leave and would spend it with her. She kept a tuxedo, the appropriate shirt and shoes there for him so he could frequent the casino. He made and could have saved a fortune, but it all went there.

Someday I'll write a book about him.

----------


## Duarte

> As always you're being too complimentary. My mother's uncle was an extraordinary man whom I adored, but he was not particularly attractive, which is, of course, much less important.
> 
> It was my father whom I thought was really handsome, even in his mid 30's, having lost half his hair, and having had his nose broken for him. :)
> 
> 
> 
> He was the very devil with women until he settled down with my mother, notorious really. It was only as a middle aged woman that I got to hear some of the stories. 
> 
> One of them is that while working as chief of munitions for a French firm working in the Alps he had a lady friend in Monte Carlo. Every six weeks he would get a week's leave and would spend it with her. She kept a tuxedo, the appropriate shirt and shoes there for him so he could frequent the casino. He made and could have saved a fortune, but it all went there.
> ...


The comparison that Regio X made of her uncle with the Brazilian actor Meira was very complimentary. In the 1960s, ten out of every ten Brazilian women would like to marry him. My dad hated him and I understand why, lol.

----------


## Angela

> The comparison that Regio X made of her uncle with the Brazilian actor Meira was very complimentary. In the 1960s, ten out of every ten Brazilian women would like to marry him. My dad hated him and I understand why, lol.


Distant cousin, actually, the fourth picture, yes? and I agree, the Brazilian actor was very handsome. I would have been one of his fans. :) It's just he doesn't look really European to me, at least not when he was older, so it threw me off, but then good looks aren't only to be found in any one country, or any one continent, for that matter. Looking again, there is some similarity indeed, maybe in the smile?

Some of the handsomest men in the world come from what we call Latin America, imo, and a lot of them show a bit of admixture. Makes them more interesting and unique imo.

This shows how many old movies I saw when I was trying to learn English. Do you remember Ricardo Montalban? My mother and I both thought he was divine. Now that I'm older I can say not just handsome, but very sexy.

An absolutely stunning man, imo, even when he was quite old. 



He looks both Spanish and Amerindian to me, and what a combination!

----------


## Duarte

> Distant cousin, actually, the fourth picture, yes? and I agree, the Brazilian actor was very handsome. I would have been one of his fans. :) It's just he doesn't look really European to me, but then good looks aren't only to be found in any country, or any continent, for that matter. Looking again, there is some similarity indeed, maybe in the smile?
> 
> Some of the handsomest men in the world come from what we call Latin America, imo, and a lot of them show a bit of admixture. Makes them more interesting and unique imo.
> 
> This shows how many old movies I saw when I was trying to learn English. Do you remember Ricardo Montalban? My mother and I both thought he was divine. Now that I'm older I can say not just handsome, but very sexy.
> 
> An absolutely stunning man, imo, even when he was quite old.


The amazing Ricardo Montalban. I remember him in Star Trek - Khan's wrath. See in Portuguese. I think this will seem curious to you and other members.

----------


## Angela

> The amazing Ricardo Montalban. I remember him in Star Trek - Khan's wrath. See in Portuguese. I think this will seem curious to you and other members.


OMG.  :Grin: 

The voices are so completely different. They dub a lot in Italy too; I can't watch American shows that are dubbed. It's too disorientating.

Lord, was he 60-70 there? Still gorgeous, domineering, and sexy, even with that frightful, bargain basement wig. Just my type. :)

I loved that series, btw. I've probably seen each episode numerous times. I have to admit they do seem dated now, but I don't care. The movies were sort of meh!

One of our channels specializes in old American tv series, westerns mostly. I still dip in and watch one occasionally: Rawhide with the young, incomparably beautiful Clint Eastwood, Cheyenne, The Big Valley, The Rifleman etc.

It was a simpler time: right was right, and wrong was wrong, and you and everyone you knew was rooting for the right. I miss it, even though it was already dated by the time I saw them as re-runs.

Heck, I still watch Little House On The Prairie and The Waltons if they happen to be on when I'm channel surfing. I was born too late.

----------


## Duarte

> OMG. 
> 
> The voices are so completely different. They dub a lot in Italy too; I can't watch American shows that are dubbed. It's too disorientating.
> 
> Lord, was he 60-70 there? Still gorgeous, domineering, and sexy, even with that frightful, bargain basement wig. Just my type. :)
> 
> I loved that series, btw. I've probably seen each episode numerous times. I have to admit they do seem dated now, but I don't care. The movies were sort of meh!
> 
> One of our channels specializes in old American tv series, westerns mostly. I still dip in and watch one occasionally: Rawhide with the young, incomparably beautiful Clint Eastwood, Cheyenne, The Big Valley, The Rifleman etc.
> ...


I love the Star Trek franchise. I believe that I have watched the all films and all the seasons of the television series. Leonard Nimoy's death was a shock to me. This dubbing is very bad. Today they do something more synchronized and with voice actors that better simulate the original voice of the actors. This dubbing in Portuguese is very unsalted, lol.

----------


## Angela

Ricardo...

----------


## Duarte

> Ricardo...


Certainly sexy and handsome.  :Good Job:

----------


## Mordred

> I'm afraid you didn't get them, Mordred
> 
> Number 2 is my mother's maternal uncle, from the Lunigiana. If I remember correctly, Moesan thought he had a bit of an "eastern" hunter gatherer kind of strain, so Ukrainian would, rather coincidentally,fit. :)
> 
> Number 3 is my mother's first cousin. When I've posted him before people thought he looked a bit French, a bit like a Mitterand type.
> 
> Number 4 is my father's distant cousin from the Apennine Alps. I posted him in my phenotype thread for the Apennines.
> 
> Number 1 is also my relative, but only through marriage. He is a cousin in law of completely Swiss German descent.
> ...


Angela, this time I wasn't lucky but I was close and who knows their admixture 300 years ago ;)

As you said your uncle even jokingly mentioned that he could have some "eastern" descent like Ukraine. He does kind of look as Russian or Ukrainian or even Polish. Also for the Swiss guy, French wasn't a bad guess.

I agree with number 3 but then again if he looks French he also could look German, they're Franks after all (not all of them of course).

Number 4 is much harder since he could be of any descent, from Britain down to Portugal (except Spain) and Italy, Austria, Switzerland Germany and so on. Historically Italians had so much germanic influx since the Romans it's very hard to tell a lot of the times. 

Ultimately people look exactly what they come from since europeans are heavily mixed with each other and most of the time it's a guess even though every nation have their own characteristics. 

I have to agree with Duarte that you have a good looking family :) and yeah the Swiss guy do look like Elvis as I mentioned earlier. 

Thanks for a good game. Give us more ;)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk

----------

